

Indigenous Weather Knowledge - pserwylo
http://www.bom.gov.au/iwk/

======
pserwylo
Just saw a link to this while checking the local weather. I think it is
amazing that the Bureau of Meteorology is investing in retaining information
like this. I have colleagues at uni who are working on making sure that the
various stories of different indigenous groups are kept alive in a digital
format too.

